# Amtliche Vorformulierung zum Online-Widerrufsrecht ist unwirksam



## Captain Picard (3 August 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76374


> Das eigens vom Bundesjustizministerium geschaffene Musterformular für das Widerrufsrecht bei Online-Geschäften entspricht nicht den Vorgaben des Gesetzes und ist deshalb unwirksam. Dies hat das Landgericht (LG) Halle in einem erst jetzt bekannt gewordenen Urteil bereits Mitte Mai vorigen Jahres entschieden (Az. 1 S 28/05).


----------



## Teleton (3 August 2006)

*AW: Amtliche Vorformulierung zum Online-Widerrufsrecht ist unwirksam*

Scheint aber, wenn überhaupt nur für Verträge von vor 2004 zu gelten.
Siehe auch hier:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/06/19/lg-halle-musterwiderrufsbelehrung-ist-unwirksam/


----------



## Captain Picard (3 August 2006)

*AW: Amtliche Vorformulierung zum Online-Widerrufsrecht ist unwirksam*



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz des Richterspruchs aus Halle rät beispielsweise Rechtsanwalt C. F. , Justiziar von Trusted Shops, das Muster weiterhin zu verwenden. Schließlich stehe das Formular aufgrund einer rechtlichen Neuregelung seit dem 8. Dezember 2004 selbst im Range eines Gesetzes und sei ab diesem Zeitpunkt in Bezug auf Neuverträge wirksam, so F. . Sollten weitere Gerichte dem Urteil des LG Halle folgen und Händlern durch verspätete Warenrückgaben Schäden entstehen, seien sogar Regressansprüche gegenüber dem Bundesjustizministerium denkbar, meinte er


cp.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Amtliche Vorformulierung zum Online-Widerrufsrecht ist unwirksam*

Neue Widerrufsbelehrung 2010: Was Shopbetreiber und eBay-Händler wissen müssen


> Neue Widerrufsbelehrung 2010: Was Shopbetreiber und eBay-Händler wissen müssen


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Amtliche Vorformulierung zum Online-Widerrufsrecht ist unwirksam*

Und noch was ist in der Mache 
Erneut neue Widerrufsbelehrung  eBay und Onlineshops


> Der Entwurf einer neuen Widerrufsbelehrung befindet sich im Gesetzgebungsverfahren. Das BGB soll entsprechend den Anforderungen eines Urteils des EuGH vom 3.9.2009 (Az. C 489/07) angepasst werden.


----------

